# Why do Ollie's Ears stick up?



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Ollie will only lay his ears back when he wants to be smooched. Otherwise, his ears are always perked up. He is teething like crazy! For a couple of weeks, one ear layed down, then it popped right back up  !

He is very cute, but he looks like the flying nun!

Any answers?

Chris


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wait until he's done teething. Sometimes the ears will drop. If he just has an incorrect ear set, then that's just how he will be. Longer hair may help pull them down a bit, too.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think Ollie is just the cutest little guy :wub: I think his ears will settle as his hair grows longer on them, Koko's were similar but now are down with his longer hair on them


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I first got Archie at 12 weeks old, his ears would stand up sometimes - I thought it was so cute!
They'll go down, don't worry.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree it is probably just a "puppy" thing. During the teething process sometimes they will even carry their tail weird. Like Jackie (JMM) said, after teething if they don't go down, longer ear hair will help to hold them down. Personally, I think they are cute.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i think he's adorable regardless!


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

> i think he's adorable regardless![/B]


hi my ivory did itto one was then the other ear it was so funny it did look like he was ready to take off. i missit it was so qute.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie's did this too when I got her at 12 weeks. It won't be long until they're down. They are really cute like this, though.

Ollie is just adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your input. It means so much and I got a huge laugh from some of your responses. It's good to know that someone has been where I am with my little airplane boy! :biggrin: 

Thanks - Chris


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Baby Missy's ears were the same way until she was about 6 months old. Once her hair grew long they didn't do it anymore. My husband always said we should have gotten a discount because of her ears and the pink spot on her black nose that the breeder ensisted would go away. She's 1 yr + 1 mth the ears are fine but she still has the pink spot on her nose. It's considered a fault but I love her just the way she is. Your little darling is absolutely adorable. 

PS - I treasure the puppy picture with the goofy ears. LOL


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

He looks cute, you'll miss the goofy ears days after he's done teething. It will happen so suddenly that you won't even realize. BTW, you're lucky that he has them symetrical, Maxi was one up, one down, sometimes the up was the right, other the left, just crazy


----------

